
Show HN: A no-setup, no-maintenance FAQ-bot for (almost) any website - yunusabd
https://dialogbar.com/
======
yunusabd
We came up with the idea while working for a large online fashion retailer,
where they were spending a lot of resources building a customer support bot,
that basically replicated the contents of their help pages. So we thought, why
not use the content that is already on the website, and make it accessible
through a conversational interface? Kind of like when you ask a question to
Google and get a direct answer in a featured snippet.

We added the "almost" qualifier for two reasons: 1\. Our scraper needs to be
able to extract the contents of your FAQ page. If search engines can index
your page, you're probably good to go, but in some cases it doesn't work yet
(e.g. dynamically loaded content) 2\. Depending on the topic and the format of
your FAQs, the quality of the answers can vary. That's why we allow the
creation of demos, so you can try how the bot performs on your page.

~~~
jaclaz
Does an actual, real, problem exist for which the soluton may be to "translate
contents of FAQs (actually FGAs [1]) into a conversation-like interface"?

This assumes that the FAQs/FGAs are actually already about what the customer
wants to know, which is something that - at least in my experience - never
happens.

Or, if you prefer, the assumption is that the content is there but that the
customer cannot find it, while it seems to me that what - generically speaking
- is missing is the actual content.

[1] [https://jdebp.eu/FGA/fga-not-faq.html](https://jdebp.eu/FGA/fga-not-
faq.html)

~~~
yunusabd
Good point, that's why we added analytics where we cluster the most common
questions and show you the most common unanswered questions, so you can
improve your help pages. There's also a (albeit rudimentary) human handover
when the question can't be answered.

